# Harmony 555 and Onkyo return 806 button



## nigelcwm (Jan 3, 2009)

My Harmony 555 does not seem to be able to be programmable with the return button that is used when returning a level in the ONKYO 806 setup menus.
I have tried adding the button and using the learn function.
I have been trying to progam it to the exit or prev button on the Harmony

Any have any ideas?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried getting in touch with Logitech? That would be my first step.


----------



## nigelcwm (Jan 3, 2009)

I have sent them a mail. Thought perhaps someone here may have already solved it.


----------

